# Biacuplasty



## mlwilson (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what the CPT for L4-L5 Biacuplasty would be?


----------



## marvelh (Aug 25, 2010)

Per February 2010 CPT Assistant, report unlisted code 22899 for biacuplasty


----------

